# Schweres boreanisches Leder



## Crodit (7. Februar 2009)

Ich hab schon überall geschaut auch im SuFu, habe aber nichts gefunden. Wo bekomm ich am besten schweres boreanisches Leder her?


----------



## Bodog (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
Dafür musst du einen Lederer aufsuchen und den bitten es in Schweres boreanisches Leder umzuwandeln.

Benötigtes Reagenz : 6x Boreanisches Leder ----> 1x Schweres boreanisches Leder


Mfg Bodog


----------



## Crodit (7. Februar 2009)

und wo bekomm ich dann das boreanisches leder her?


----------



## Bodog (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
Entwerder durch das Auktionshaus oder du bist Kürschner und holst dir das von 71+ Mobs in der neuen Welt.

Mfg Bodog


----------



## Logeras (7. Februar 2009)

du brauchst nur das normale boreanische leder. davon immer 6 stk. es braucht KEIN lederer um das umzuwandeln in schweres boreanisches leder das kannst du auch selber machen. das ist seit dem addon so.


----------



## Bodog (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
Nein nur die Lederfetzen kann man in normales Leder umwandeln.
Schweres muss immer noch von Lederern umgewandelt werden.

Mfg Bodog


----------



## Nightwraith (7. Februar 2009)

Solltest du kein Kürschner sein wirst du wohl tauschen/kaufen müssen, ne andere Möglichkeit gibts nicht.


----------



## Kwatamehn (7. Februar 2009)

Je nach Level/Klasse würd ich als Kürschner am ehesten die Mammutherden farmen, zB bei den Söhnen Hodirs.

Pullen was geht und bomben wenn mans kann^^ - gibt in kürzester Zeit einiges Leder (und somit auch schweres boreanisches),ev. nen Arktischen Pelz und Mammutlenden, woraus man Buff-Food machen kann und/oder das oder nur die Mats ganz gut im AH verkaufen kann.


----------



## Greshnak (22. Mai 2009)

Gibts das schwere boreanische (und Knotenhaut auch ^^) eigl auch von Mobs oder geht das nur durch Umwandlung??


----------



## noizycat (22. Mai 2009)

Schweres nur durch Umwandung.


----------



## Greshnak (22. Mai 2009)

noizycat schrieb:


> Schweres nur durch Umwandung.



bei beiden?


----------



## Napf (25. Mai 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> bei beiden?




ja


----------



## Xelyna (25. Mai 2009)

Crodit schrieb:


> Ich hab schon *überall geschaut* auch im SuFu, habe aber nichts gefunden. Wo bekomm ich am besten schweres boreanisches Leder her?


Man merkt's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://wowdata.buffed.de/?f=schweres+boreanisches+leder
Kommentar #9:
"schweres boreanisches leder kann man nur mit 6x _boreanischem leder_ erstellen ^^ also kein drop nur herstellen"
|
v
_Boreanisches Leder_ gekürschnert von:
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=33568#skinned



Bäääh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

